# 67 Transmission Issue



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

I bought my 67 4 speed a few months back and notice that it’s easy to confuse reverse from first gear. Sometimes when I go to put it in first I’m in reverse. There doesn’t seem to be a clear distinction or feel when putting it in either gear. So what I do is put it in first gear while slowing to a stop, but wish it were easier to find first gear. The transmission looks new/rebuilt. Any suggestions on next steps to address this? I’m assuming I have a Muncie tranny. Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## Dukes67 (Jun 19, 2018)

Sdpepper said:


> I bought my 67 4 speed a few months back and notice that it’s easy to confuse reverse from first gear. Sometimes when I go to put it in first I’m in reverse. There doesn’t seem to be a clear distinction or feel when putting it in either gear. So what I do is put it in first gear while slowing to a stop, but wish it were easier to find first gear. The transmission looks new/rebuilt. Any suggestions on next steps to address this? I’m assuming I have a Muncie tranny. Thanks for your advice in advance.


Technique. I’ve had others struggle to find first also. If it truly is a problem with the shifter it will be the return spring that is in the middle of the Hurst shifter. The shifter itself is not overly complicated to rebuild but I will say that spring is a bugger to get in place. The springs do go bad from time to time but my bet is more practice will probably solve the issue.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Dukes67 said:


> Technique. I’ve had others struggle to find first also. If it truly is a problem with the shifter it will be the return spring that is in the middle of the Hurst shifter. The shifter itself is not overly complicated to rebuild but I will say that spring is a bugger to get in place. The springs do go bad from time to time but my bet is more practice will probably solve the issue.


Thank you Duke for your help. If the spring is a challenge to put in place what are the chances they didn’t replace it as it appears my tranny was rebuilt? Do you know where I could look into a new spring in case it’s bad? Again, thanks for responding.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sdpepper said:


> Thank you Duke for your help. If the spring is a challenge to put in place what are the chances they didn’t replace it as it appears my tranny was rebuilt? Do you know where I could look into a new spring in case it’s bad? Again, thanks for responding.



If you feel you are up for the task, I would rebuild it with a Master Kit. Just make sure you get the correct kit for your shifter. Watch a YouTube video on rebuilding the shifter and see if it is something you want to tackle. If not, the you can send it out for a rebuild or purchase a new/rebuilt shifter as well.









HURST 4 speed Shifter Master Rebuild Kit, Includes All Genuine Hurst Internal Wear parts


HURST Shifter Master Rebuild Kit #HUR-MRK This kit includes all the internal wear parts to rebuild a Hurst Comp Plus Shifter. Service Parts Included: Set of 3 Shim Plates Shifter Stick Compression Spring Reverse Detent Plunger & Washer Reverse Detent Spring Selector Pin with Roll Pins Shifter...




www.shifterdoc.com


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> If you feel you are up for the task, I would rebuild it with a Master Kit. Just make sure you get the correct kit for your shifter. Watch a YouTube video on rebuilding the shifter and see if it is something you want to tackle. If not, the you can send it out for a rebuild or purchase a new/rebuilt shifter as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim! I’ll certainly look into this and see if I’m confident to tackle. The cost is reasonable. It appears the shifter has a detent spring which may help solve my issue. I’ve driven other four speed cars and found all gears easily. Mine just doesn’t seem to have much different feel between first and reverse. Thanks again.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Precision Pontiac rebuilds Hurst shifters and has some parts.



Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

O52 said:


> Precision Pontiac rebuilds Hurst shifters and has some parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Precision Pontiac Home Page


Thanks Ed for the tip!


----------



## Dukes67 (Jun 19, 2018)

Sdpepper said:


> Thank you Duke for your help. If the spring is a challenge to put in place what are the chances they didn’t replace it as it appears my tranny was rebuilt? Do you know where I could look into a new spring in case it’s bad? Again, thanks for responding.


If you push the stick all the way into the reverse position while in neutral and the stick tries to push it’s way back to the right (1/2) position, the spring is functional. If not it may be extremely weak or missing. It was probably not rebuilt during a transmission rebuild unless they requested it as it’s usually considered a separate item. The shifter bolts to the side of the transmission with 3 bolts. Mine (a 67’) is removable while on the car. It wouldn’t hurt if it’s been in there for a long time to pull it out and at clean it and inspect it? Like Jim mentioned there are YouTube videos showing the process. It’s not overly complicated but take pictures and note where the shims and components are for reassembling. This is the second time I’ve dropped this item as a good buy in a week. Muncie 4-Speed Transmissions: How to Rebuild and Modify (Workbench How-to): Cangialosi, Paul: 9781613251065: Amazon.com: Books
The manual explains in easy to follow detailed pictures on the rebuild.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Dukes67 said:


> If you push the stick all the way into the reverse position while in neutral and the stick tries to push it’s way back to the right (1/2) position, the spring is functional. If not it may be extremely weak or missing. It was probably not rebuilt during a transmission rebuild unless they requested it as it’s usually considered a separate item. The shifter bolts to the side of the transmission with 3 bolts. Mine (a 67’) is removable while on the car. It wouldn’t hurt if it’s been in there for a long time to pull it out and at clean it and inspect it? Like Jim mentioned there are YouTube videos showing the process. It’s not overly complicated but take pictures and note where the shims and components are for reassembling. This is the second time I’ve dropped this item as a good buy in a week. Muncie 4-Speed Transmissions: How to Rebuild and Modify (Workbench How-to): Cangialosi, Paul: 9781613251065: Amazon.com: Books
> The manual explains in easy to follow detailed pictures on the rebuild.


Duke, thanks for this tip. I’ll certainly follow your advice and see how the spring reacts. Thanks also for the book title.  I’ve got to say this forum has given me a wealth of information as a new Goat owner!!


----------

